# 1970s Lawn-Boy Snow Blower Model 2680-42693



## rakhmetov567 (May 30, 2011)

I'm picking up an older but running Lawn-Boy 8 HP Briggs and Stratton 24" Snow Blower on Craigslist for $50. The model number is 2680-42693 and the serial number is 17758?. 
Does anybody know anything about these? Are they good machines? Obviously, it's running at least 31 years later, so it's well made. But what problems are there to watch out for? Did I get a deal?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It might be a Gilson.

The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, where the Gilson Snowblower Legacy Lives

I would say anytime you can get a running machine for $50 you are getting a deal.
Worst case you can sell the engine for $50 and scrap the rest.


----------



## rakhmetov567 (May 30, 2011)

I ended up finding this page after a while: The Gilsonian Institute - The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop Gallery
According to this page, it was Gilson's competition (scroll down to the green Lawn Boy).
Update: went back for it and it wouldn't turn over. Will rebuild the carb and put in a new spark plug and hope for the best.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its definitely a Gilson!
nice machine..

made by Gilson, "branded" for Lawn Boy..
the Green Lawn boy on Pete's page is also a Gilson..
below, I added in the text in red to Pete's text..hope that clears it up.




> Model # 2680 is from the 71/72 snow season. It's a LawnBoy branded (made by Gilson) 8 HP 26 inch 3 speed UniTrol. While some private brands such as Montgomery Ward (made by Gilson) had semi-pneumatuc tires and 7 HP engines this LawnBoy model (made by Gilson) has the full pneumatic tires and 8 HP engine. This put them eye to eye with the Gilson branded models. (the ones actually labeled Gilson)



from: The Gilsonian Institute - The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop Gallery

Scot


----------

